# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess her ethnicity

## Alan

This will be one of the harder once. 

One hint, she belongs to two ethnicities.

----------


## Aberdeen

Welsh and Irish? I've seen plenty of British and Irish women who look like that, which makes this one another example of why I don't think we can decipher the nationality of any Caucasian based on their facial appearance.

----------


## Alan

none of the above. Seems this will be harder as previously thought :)

Another hint, one part of her is non European.

----------


## BakodiP

I think the European component is Czech. (Although she looks pretty Czech to me, without recent mix! :P )

----------


## Sile

she has the persian chin for a young women

----------


## Knovas

Maybe she has some kind of "Hindu Kush"-like ancestry? I mean similar to Kalash or something like this.

----------


## adamo

Knovas lollllll

----------


## adamo

Maybe she's one of those lighter central Asian phenotypes......doubt it bro : ). She's probably not FROM the Hindu Kush, but who says she doesn't light some up before bedtime?

----------


## Aberdeen

> none of the above. Seems this will be harder as previously thought :)
> 
> Another hint, one part of her is non European.


That simply proves the point I was making - it's impossible to guess the nationality of a Caucasian by their facial appearance.

----------


## Alan

Let me give another hint. Her European is from North Europe.

----------


## Nobody1

I would guess Russian/Persian;
or just plain Adyghe/Caucasus with some Slavic ancestry??

----------


## ElHorsto

Finnish plus Georgian.

----------


## nordicwarrior

With that eye color I was going to guess Hungary... but you said Northern Europe so I will go with Finland for that half. 

For the other half I will guess Iran. Looks like she could be a royal, very pretty.

----------


## Sile

> With that eye color I was going to guess Hungary... but you said Northern Europe so I will go with Finland for that half. 
> 
> For the other half I will guess Iran. Looks like she could be a royal, very pretty.


hungary is the green eyed centre of europe, she looks like hazel ( unless i am colour blind) eyes which would mean latvia, estonia, lithaunia area

----------


## Angela

Turkish/German?

----------


## Goga

I don't know but there's something Northern Slavic/Uralic in her.

Maybe Russian mixed with Armenian or Jew? Pretty woman but a little bit strange nose..


Why Russian? Because of her high cheekbones and there's something about her gorgeous eyes, but her face is not round enough to be Northern Russia, hmm...
Why Armenian or Jewish? Because of her nose.

----------


## Alan

ElHorsto and nordicquarreler guessed her one half.

She is part Finnish. Now try to guess her other half.

----------


## nordicwarrior

> hungary is the green eyed centre of europe, she looks like hazel ( unless i am colour blind) eyes which would mean latvia, estonia, lithaunia area


Exactly. Looks as if one parent had green eyes and the other brown to produce that shade of hazel.

----------


## nordicwarrior

I'm going out on a limb here for the other half and guessing Egypt. Or maybe Israel. 

Whatever the nation, she has had excellent dental care. That is a $10,000 smile.

----------


## Alan

> I'm going out on a limb here for the other half and guessing Egypt. Or maybe Israel. 
> 
> Whatever the nation, she has had excellent dental care. That is a $10,000 smile.



Are you sure that you didn't search for her? Never thought someone would guess Egyptian. But yes her father is the Egyptian billionaire Mohamed al Fayed.

----------


## Sile

> Exactly. She looks like one parent had green eyes and the other brown eyes to produce that shade of hazel.


I don't think it works like this, that is , it goes lighter, i think it can go any way ...........even into the blues. 
my dad = light green, my mum = hazel
me mid to dark green
sister mid brown

----------


## nordicwarrior

I didn't look her up, I promise.

I'm betting that her autosomals would indicate hugely European admixture even though her father is from Egypt. I would guess her father is half European as well... if not more. 

Very pretty woman whatever the case...

----------


## nordicwarrior

> I don't think it works like this, that is , it goes lighter, i think it can go any way ...........even into the blues. 
> my dad = light green, my mum = hazel
> me mid to dark green
> sister mid brown


Interesting. The way I understand green eye color is that is kind of throws Mendel's concept off kilter. In other words, green eyes= wild card. That being said... I imagine the most likely outcome between solid brown eyes and solid green eyes would be hazel.

----------


## Sile

> Interesting. The way I understand green eye color is that is kind of throws Mendel's concept off kilter. In other words, green eyes= wild card. That being said... I imagine the most likely outcome between solid brown eyes and solid green eyes would be hazel.


Maybe , but I stuck it up 23andme when they said for my eye colour.......72% blue, 27% green and 1 % hazel...........I sent them a photo ........fix your program.
gedmatch for me .......very very pale blue.........whats with these programs!!...........i am starting to think they must have a roulette wheel of coloured eyes and give you a colour wherever the ball stops.

----------


## Sile

> Interesting. The way I understand green eye color is that is kind of throws Mendel's concept off kilter. In other words, green eyes= wild card. That being said... I imagine the most likely outcome between solid brown eyes and solid green eyes would be hazel.


Mendel who?

----------


## Nobody1

> Mendel who?


Gregor Mendel (Mendelian Inheritance) - Augustinian monk 19th cen.;

----------


## Aberdeen

> Mendel who?


Gregor Mendel, a 19th century scientist and Augustian monk who's considered the father of modern genetics. He did a lot of research on hereditary traits in plants, although he was often frustrated by his research because he didn't know about such things as recessive genes, so couldn't always understand his own results. Despite that, he formulated a lot of ideas about how plants pass on different traits. His work was not widely accepted by the scientific community until after his death.

----------


## MOESAN

> Welsh and Irish? I've seen plenty of British and Irish women who look like that, which makes this one another example of why I don't think we can decipher the nationality of any Caucasian based on their facial appearance.


_I agree with you for a big part
_
_one man can be the exception in an mean (average) population – if you have all his body to study you can see things that visage does not reveal, (skeleton forms, pillosity, muscles a.s.o...) and even then it can be very difficult to tell his ethnic roots precisely – what is easier is to tell what he is not!_
_Concerning visage 1- the angles of picture taking make different men of the same unique man! / 2- the hair cut and the moustache or beard presence or absence or length can change very much the impression the visage gives us – every young dark haired man can pass almost for a Neareasterner according to his moustache-beard abundance on visage! I do not speak here about females where the transformations (head hair length, form, epilated eyebrows, lips painting, etc...) can do miracles!_
_when we speak about groups of men of the same ethnicity it become a bit easier: but here too you can only guess a general regional origin for them as say: Northwestern Europe-Scandinavian, Western British, Iberian, Southern Italian-Greek, Balt-Belarus-Northern Russian, Finn, Central-Eastern Europe (Czechs, Slovakians, Hungarians), North Near-Easterner, Balkanic* (*and yet... look under)... it remains very imprecise, and we have to keep in mind the regional types differ in the same countries (*not in all the countries it is true, more in mountainous ones), making closer the averages of people of different countries and more remote the averages of people within the same countries – it is my point (sorry for my english) -_ 
_a simple explanation is we share in Europe a lot of similar crossings, changing only the respective distributions so..._
concerning the girl I'll try later to say my feeling

----------


## MOESAN

The girl, now:
broad enough visage, a bit less broad forehead (subbrachycephalic (?) what is rare today among young Europeans) – broad enough jaw, but slender angle # not pure 'cromagnoid borreby'... (Sile, excuse me, but I never heard about a specific «persian chin», there is NO persian basic phenotype for me, and Adamo: I'm not aware of any 'central-asian' basic phenotype neither) – a specific frontal developpement independant from the temporal lignes - 
as said by someone, her nose is curious, showing evident mixture: a fronto-nasal bridge low, what evocates something as 'east-baltic' (I hesitate concerning the remote origin of this shallow nose bridge ) BUT a flesh basis of nose evocating generally some 'eastern mediterranean' all the way «southern» europoid type - 
big iris, trait I think typical of the Finns and borderioing populations: I don't know for now if it is herited from a 'brünnoid' type or 'brünnoid-borreby' or something else taking part in the so called 'east-baltic' type (a stable crossing according to me, not a true phenotype) but statistically it is more linked to eastern Baltic bordering lands than to North See bordering lands ('nordic') – the regions where these large irises are found (Baltic, N-Slavic, Finnic) show a lot of «milky greyish very pale blue» eyes and when crossed with what seems to me a «light greenish brown» eye* they show «greyish light green» eyes – this last colour common among slavic lands and neighbours: (Balkanics, Czechs, Poles, Romanians, whatever the dominating hues, dark or light) - this girl seems to me (I have not too much confidence in photographic pictures!!!) more on the light greyish green side than on a chesnut side – her «châtain» head hair colour seems naturel but who knows???
*:we see frequently in France but too in Central Europe countries among brachycephalic populations
so... based on what was already writen: a) northern european ascendance: without exluce anything, rather something as Pole, Czech, Russian, Baltic, Finn – non-european ascendance: something in Anatolia, or South East or East the Caspian Sea, excluding a significative 'mongoloid' contribution: the moderate supposed brachycephally and if they are her true head hair, a «light» dark element confirmed by eyes colour: so Tadjik could fit when we know the diverse elements that went to make the tadjik average – but some «light» dark brachycephalic elements are involved too in Caucasus, Anatolia, Armenia ...
it is only a play and I confirm we can only do bets about a wide pannel of possibilities

----------


## Sile

> The girl, now:
> broad enough visage, a bit less broad forehead (subbrachycephalic (?) what is rare today among young Europeans) – broad enough jaw, but slender angle # not pure 'cromagnoid borreby'... (Sile, excuse me, but I never heard about a specific «persian chin», there is NO persian basic phenotype for me, and Adamo: I'm not aware of any 'central-asian' basic phenotype neither) – a specific frontal developpement independant from the temporal lignes - 
> as said by someone, her nose is curious, showing evident mixture: a fronto-nasal bridge low, what evocates something as 'east-baltic' (I hesitate concerning the remote origin of this shallow nose bridge ) BUT a flesh basis of nose evocating generally some 'eastern mediterranean' all the way «southern» europoid type - 
> big iris, trait I think typical of the Finns and borderioing populations: I don't know for now if it is herited from a 'brünnoid' type or 'brünnoid-borreby' or something else taking part in the so called 'east-baltic' type (a stable crossing according to me, not a true phenotype) but statistically it is more linked to eastern Baltic bordering lands than to North See bordering lands ('nordic') – the regions where these large irises are found (Baltic, N-Slavic, Finnic) show a lot of «milky greyish very pale blue» eyes and when crossed with what seems to me a «light greenish brown» eye* they show «greyish light green» eyes – this last colour common among slavic lands and neighbours: (Balkanics, Czechs, Poles, Romanians, whatever the dominating hues, dark or light) - this girl seems to me (I have not too much confidence in photographic pictures!!!) more on the light greyish green side than on a chesnut side – her «châtain» head hair colour seems naturel but who knows???
> *:we see frequently in France but too in Central Europe countries among brachycephalic populations
> so... based on what was already writen: a) northern european ascendance: without exluce anything, rather something as Pole, Czech, Russian, Baltic, Finn – non-european ascendance: something in Anatolia, or South East or East the Caspian Sea, excluding a significative 'mongoloid' contribution: the moderate supposed brachycephally and if they are her true head hair, a «light» dark element confirmed by eyes colour: so Tadjik could fit when we know the diverse elements that went to make the tadjik average – but some «light» dark brachycephalic elements are involved too in Caucasus, Anatolia, Armenia ...
> it is only a play and I confirm we can only do bets about a wide pannel of possibilities


Persian/Iranian chin refers to the fold in skin under the chin on the neck...usually hidden but the chin is a giveaway

----------


## MOESAN

thanks for the precision, Sile

----------


## Goga

So, I want to know who she is.

----------


## julia90

central european look, but she could pass also in northern europe, and in southern europe

----------


## ebAmerican

I would say Mediterranean mix.

----------


## martiko

it is very difficult to classify a sample of only two people, what I see is that they have in common eyes almond shaped very marked but does not have very clear eyes, medium hair, and they are distinctly European type, I do not think they are near the Atlantic because of their features. 
I think Hungary and Slovakia can be.

----------


## Engel

Pretty and Slavic. My guess Turkish/russian

----------


## ukaj

I think she has some asian in her an father or mother is european maybe montenegro area,

----------


## Angela

It pays to read through the thread...her mother is Finnish and her father is Egyptian.

----------


## MtDNA

I've seen many half-Lebnanese with her eyes. So I'm going to guess that she is half-Lebnanese.
For her Europeean side, she's probably Germanic/Anglo-Saxon.

----------


## Drvan

looks alpinid.

----------


## srdceleva

I would say british and some middle eastern, thats the best i could do :)

----------

